# Not all Rulers are the same



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd pass this tip on to old and new builders alike. 


I was recently building a couple of cars at the same time. I was measuring and cutting multiple parts. I noticed that quite often so-called duplicate parts were not fitting properly. Initially chalked it up to working late at night and old eyes. But Saturday, during the day, I was seeing the same thing happening. Scratched my head a bit and then it dawned on me. DOH !







I was using different rulers to measure parts at different times.


I had broken one of my oldest woodworking rules - using different rulers. Sure enough, holding up the rulers I had been using I discovered that they matched up for the first inch or so but as you went further out, the drift became more and more apparent.

So, the moral of the story: use one ruler for all measurements. If you must use two, make sure they both measure the same distance across the whole ruler. It can make a big difference regardless of whether you are building full size furniture or scale models.


Bill


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk, cut with an ax.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

But I do all my calculating on an abacus


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I had received this ruler as a gift...but it took me a bit to figure out just why my measurements were not coming out right! I never thought that they would leave out a number.











Luckily, they did end up replacing it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody is embarassed over that mistake!


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of things that can really improve the accuracy of scratch built parts.


*An Awl* makes finer marks or lines than a pencil or pen. It can also be used to indent a starting point for small drill bits, or score plastic sheets and perf boards with precision and safety.


*An Incremented Ruler* has fine guide holes and slots, in 1/32nd inch increments, that effortlessly hold your awl point exactly on target. This allows even those with ten thumbs and fading eyesight to measure and mark with precision. Suggested supplier: Micro Mart under tool number: 81569. 


*
Squares* provide perfect 90-degree angles. This inexpensive set of three contains two, three and four inch blade sizes. Suggest supplier: Harbor Freight under tool number: 39047-0VGA. 

 
*A True Sander* provides accurate sanding of end cuts on wood or plastic for a fine fit. The guides allow you to accurately true any angle for perfect mitered corners and square cuts. Suggested s*uppliers: Northwest Shortline and Micro Mark* [/b]under tool number: 14475.










[/b]


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happen to be in downtown Toronto this week and stopped into Lee Valley. Bought their last Incra rule in stock. Ya'll may have to wait a day or two to get your own....









Bill


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a hundred Spinal Tap jokes waiting to be made regarding the missing 11. 

Paul those are some great tool suggestions. 

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely be keeping an eye on which ruler I use when scratchbuilding.


----------

